# Double quote dans un printf...



## SuperCed (11 Décembre 2002)

Je souhaiterais mettre une double quote(") dans un printf, mais comment faire?


----------



## molgow (11 Décembre 2002)

il me semble qu'un backslash devant ton double quote devrait faire l'affaire.

<pre><font class="small">code:</font><hr> printf("..... \" .... "); </pre><hr>


----------

